# Bangalore applicants? (190 Visa)



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello,

How many of you guys from Bangalore have applied for 190 Visa and waiting?

And are there anyone from Perth?


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

No one from Bangalore?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

me. applied for Canberrra 190 Visa. waiting for SS Approval


----------



## Jan2Oz (Jun 30, 2013)

*Me too!!*

I am also from Bangy. But just initiated the process. 

I am just at ACS Milestone.

But will be applying for 190 visa


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

cool. i am in SS Approval stage. i am applying for ACT State


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Nice. I am waiting for final step. Should wait for CO's update.


----------



## Praise (Jul 16, 2013)

Vijay24 said:


> Hello,
> 
> How many of you guys from Bangalore have applied for 190 Visa and waiting?
> 
> And are there anyone from Perth?


Yes, now we are waiting for 190 visa grant since 4 weeks from banglore..for perth.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

all the best praise.


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

I applied for EOI with NSW SS on 13th ... Waiting for the result...

Few questions in mind...
How do we receive ack from NSW SS that they recevied the documents?
Once we receive SS, Invitation is sent immediately as we need not wait in the EOI pool - Is this right ?

If some experts here, please advice


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

thats right. once it is approved, DIAC will issue invite in a day or two. make sure your EOI is filled before SS is approved


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Arvind. I filled my EOI and then sent the documents to NSW.

Any idea on the chances of getting approval from NSW? I see many applicants who are eligible for 189 are also going for 190 to avoid EOI pool. How fast can the quota be filled for this year 2013-2014 ?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

what is your job code?


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

Software Engineer - 261313


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

i would also prefer you to apply 189 as well since NSW Approval takes ages and you might get lucky in 190 itself before that. 

Only advantage of 189 is skipping Queue and also time to assign CO is less than 5 weeks


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Praise said:


> Yes, now we are waiting for 190 visa grant since 4 weeks from banglore..for perth.



Hey, that's great. If you don't mind, can you share your phone number thru private message? Even I have applied for WA, and will be going to Perth only.

Would love to discuss with you!


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi Guys,

Since this thread is from people in Bangalore i am waiting to learn form your experiences.

I have taken IELTS, waiting for results to start the visa process.

I have a question - Are you processing your visa by yourself or thro Agents..

If thro agents please let me know whom should i go with ?

Thanks in advance for response


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Since this thread is from people in Bangalore i am waiting to learn form your experiences.
> 
> ...


If you don't have time to prepare yourself you can go ahead with Y-axis consultant. I processed thru Y-axis. They are good


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

thanks vijay for quick reply.

I have met them and done the assessment too.

just want to know how much approximately can i save if i process myself


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

You can save atleast 50K if you do yourself.
I did myself till ACS and for a nominal 10K, took help of an independent consultant to file for EOI. 
Once you get DIAC invitation, i think rest is easy.

Though I was little hesitant initially, but the information available over forums and web made things very easy.

And most of the consultants take their own time, delaying things unnecessarily.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

fromblr said:


> thanks vijay for quick reply.
> 
> I have met them and done the assessment too.
> 
> just want to know how much approximately can i save if i process myself


You can save 50000/-.  But don't take risk, if you can invest go thru consultant only..


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks vijay....i agree with you...it is not worth the risk


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thanks venugopal for response


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

hello folks,

Am from Bangalore too and you can find my details in the Signature


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

hi bangaloreans
can we all meet up sometime to discuss our experience and get to know each other since we might even take each others help while flying to aust


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> hi bangaloreans
> can we all meet up sometime to discuss our experience and get to know each other since we might even take each others help while flying to aust


I am IN.

Please let me know the venue and details.

Others, let's meet and share our experiences


----------



## earldro (Feb 23, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> hi bangaloreans
> can we all meet up sometime to discuss our experience and get to know each other since we might even take each others help while flying to aust


Hi fellow bangaloreans,

I am from Bangalore too.. however based in Dubai... Applied on 4th June, co on 12th July, and waiting.

Earl

Sent from my HTC One using Expat Forum


----------



## Kumaryr (Jul 18, 2013)

Guys ,

Iam also from bangalore..wanted to learn many things in this process from u seniors...

Iam in.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

lets meet up next saturday. Preferred place would be Indiranagar Cafe Coffee day


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> lets meet up next saturday. Preferred place would be Indiranagar Cafe Coffee day


Sure. Please pass on your number thru Private Message


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Hi,

I was assessed eligible for 190-Subclass( New south wales) by y-axis in FEB 2013. At the point of time my IELTS requirement was 6.0 in each band.

I got IELTS results today with 6.5 overall and in each band i have above 6.0.

I heard there were some changes in july 2013. Do any of you know if IELTS requirement has changed and if i am required to take IELTS again ?

Thanks in Advance


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

I am in for the Blr meet as well.. let me know if its happening!


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Another Bangalore thread!  It'll be good to have an update on our progress. I'm yet to start though. Someone mentioned "risk" in applying on our own. How is that? As far as I know and through many members who have shared their experiences, going through agents have been a hassle since most of them didn't know the newly updated rules or would not get back to the clients when needed. End of the day, the agents simply submit the information and documents what the clients are requested for. 

I'm in for the meet as well. I'm subscribed to this thread and will try to make it if possible next weekend, as per the tentative schedule


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

fromblr said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was assessed eligible for 190-Subclass( New south wales) by y-axis in FEB 2013. At the point of time my IELTS requirement was 6.0 in each band.
> 
> ...



Please check on NSW website about the changes and the language requirements for your occupation.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

sunnyboi said:


> Another Bangalore thread!  It'll be good to have an update on our progress. I'm yet to start though. Someone mentioned "risk" in applying on our own. How is that? As far as I know and through many members who have shared their experiences, going through agents have been a hassle since most of them didn't know the newly updated rules or would not get back to the clients when needed. End of the day, the agents simply submit the information and documents what the clients are requested for.
> 
> I'm in for the meet as well. I'm subscribed to this thread and will try to make it if possible next weekend, as per the tentative schedule


Hi. 
Even I in dilemma if go thru agent or own. For some reason I would do all by my self. The efforts I gave to have the documents done made me realize that my decision was awesome to do it my self. We struggle to get these documents and these agents just put it together and upload on AUS migration sites. For this they charge Rs80000. Its ********. And we r educated ppl. How long does it take for someone to read n understand and get the things straight. Its easy. Don't need agents. They wast of money n time. Sit an hr online u will have all required information for migration.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

*I have also applied for NSW SS from bangalore*

Hi Guys,

Good to know that there are many people who are looking PR in Australia.
Last week already submitted docs to NSW SS.

I am up for meetup. Please share the venue details.


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

rams2012 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Good to know that there are many people who are looking PR in Australia.
> Last week already submitted docs to NSW SS.
> ...


Hi bro,

I am also from namma bangalore and glad to Bangalore thread.

Man, just wanted to ask how to apply for NSW SS cos m gonna b soon in that stage as well. May b in a week or so. 

I have been going thru their web site but it directs to diac site for ss. 

Can you please highlight on how to do it.


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

Hi fellas,

I am from Bangalore as well..I have got the invite to apply for 190 subclass visa for the state of Victoria..I am yet to apply for my visa..


----------



## ChinnuBangalore (May 2, 2013)

Hi Guys,

I received my Victoria SS yesterday and would be lodging my VISA application once I am done with required documentation (Marriage Certificate is pending).


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Regarding NSW SS*



nishantpatil said:


> Hi bro,
> 
> I am also from namma bangalore and glad to Bangalore thread.
> 
> ...



1) Just follow this link (esp section "How to apply for NSW nomination")
Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW

2) Follow the link "NSW Skilled –Nominated (subclass 190) application form" to download the application form and last page has checklist for docs that needs to be sent.

3) finally create a DD in favor of NSW Trade and Investment AUS $300.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Great going guys.

Let's meet up soon and share our experiences and plans!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

next saturday afternoon. Please confirm guys


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

How about evening and in a central location like M.G.Road? Should be easy for everyone to travel


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

if its before 5.30 i am fine.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

*Why 190 if guys have 60 points and IELTS above 7*

Hi Guys,

I don't understand why applicants are following 190, if they have already 60 points and IELTS >= 7 in each section. (Esp when 190 takes lot of time and extra amount for DD is required).

Don't you think this will hamper chances of the genuine 190 applicants who are having 55 points and wants that 5 points badly.
Please input your thoughts.

Also, for the bangalore meetup any place is finalized?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

it might be mostly MG Road or IndiraNagar as that is the centre point


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I don't understand why applicants are following 190, if they have already 60 points and IELTS >= 7 in each section. (Esp when 190 takes lot of time and extra amount for DD is required).
> 
> ...


I would definitely prefer to apply for 189, but the processing takes a long time, esp. for high risk countries like India. Probably we can discuss in more detail when we meet up as well?  The venue is not finalized yet. How about we add each other on Facebook and create an event for this? Please leave your URL in my visitor's message so that we can start? Since direct URLs are not allowed, please leave your profile name which appears in the URL. For example, mine can be written as /sunnyboi(though it is NOT)


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

rams2012 said:


> 1) Just follow this link (esp section "How to apply for NSW nomination")
> Skilled nominated migration - NSW Trade & Investment: Business in NSW
> 
> 2) Follow the link "NSW Skilled –Nominated (subclass 190) application form" to download the application form and last page has checklist for docs that needs to be sent.
> ...


Thanks a lot for your help. 

As per the NSW Application form we need to have EOI applied 1st and then submit the form as we need EOI ID.
But for this I have a question:

Question1):
As per the application form the Self assessment I managed to get only 50/55 points. 

Here what I need to understand is that the work experience I need to calculate is total work exp or the that is assessed by ACS.

I have total 7.5 yr in IT and I am diploma in E&C. (2002-2005 and one paper finished in 2009, so by right my diploma was finished in 2009)
If ACS says only 3yrs of Exp is counted then I can claim 5 points and my total points will be 50 including NSW SS 5 points. 
If ACS says 5+yrs exp is considered then I can claim 10 points and my total point would be 55. 

Unfortunately I cant claim Work exp from overseas as I dont see that part in NSW application from. here I am loosing 5 points. 

Thats your expert advice or comment on this.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure about overseas experience.
Ideally you should be able to claim 10 points as you are having 5+ years of experience and hence total 55 points excluding SS 5 points.

I think in EOI you have the place where you can claim for additional points for overseas experience.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Please also let me know the place of MeetUP. I also want to join....


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

Hello Friends, I am from Bangalore too. I applied for the ACS on June 13, 2013. IELTS taken with overall rating of 7.5. 

Anyone who applied for ACS in June and have got the response?


----------



## nishantpatil (Sep 24, 2012)

dchiniwal said:


> Hello Friends, I am from Bangalore too. I applied for the ACS on June 13, 2013. IELTS taken with overall rating of 7.5.
> 
> Anyone who applied for ACS in June and have got the response?


They normally take 8-12 weeks. 
but i knw few who got within 18days.


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

I am in for the meetup too...MG road would be ideal...Evening by 5 on 28th of July..What say?


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Is the meetup confirmed ...no update ..from the starters ......


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Aravind will update the final venue and timings...


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

arjunsydney said:


> Is the meetup confirmed ...no update ..from the starters ......


Had posted this as a separate thread, not sure why it was taken down  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1VT6YRpote9XW_LKsqSm7QRgk3g5d2hboI1mxmsJuXok/viewform


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Had posted this as a separate thread, not sure why it was taken down  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1VT6YRpote9XW_LKsqSm7QRgk3g5d2hboI1mxmsJuXok/viewform


Thanks for reminding. I somehow cannot access Google docs at office. Will update once I reach home in the evening


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

ChinnuBangalore said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I received my Victoria SS yesterday and would be lodging my VISA application once I am done with required documentation (Marriage Certificate is pending).


Hey congrats... I have applied for both 189 and 190 Victoria SS... Need to check in Aug 05 th pool pick .. All the best for your further process


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Had posted this as a separate thread, not sure why it was taken down  https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1VT6YRpote9XW_LKsqSm7QRgk3g5d2hboI1mxmsJuXok/viewform



I filled it.

Bangalore people, please fill this sheet for the meet up!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

done


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Me too done . Thanks for your effort sunnyboi


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

Done too!


----------



## Shreya10 (Jul 23, 2013)

Hi All ,

Any 189 application lodged in June ,assigned a CO ?

Thanks,


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

dont think so. 8 Weeks i the waitinng period and u dont get before that


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

Hey Guys!

Iam from Bangalore too and totally excited to hear about the meetup. Have filled the form. Hoping to hear something soon 

I've been issued the Visa invitation under 190, SS by SA. Anyone going to Adelaide?


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Iam from Bangalore too and totally excited to hear about the meetup. Have filled the form. Hoping to hear something soon
> 
> I've been issued the Visa invitation under 190, SS by SA. Anyone going to Adelaide?


What is the IELTS requirement for SS by SA? any pointers/ URL would help


----------



## leonine4eva (Jul 23, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> What is the IELTS requirement for SS by SA? any pointers/ URL would help


U could check this - https://www.migration.sa.gov.au/SNOL_data


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

guys confirm the date and time pleae.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> guys confirm the date and time pleae.


8/11 are confirmed for the meet. How about we finalize a place tomorrow? RSVP will be closed on Friday evening. Guess M.G.Road will be a good bet. Can anyone suggest a good place for a formal meet? Since it's raining almost every evening, we can meet late afternoon, around 4PM.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

Coffe Cafe Day IndiraNagar Near Metro Station.....


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

leonine4eva said:


> Hey Guys!
> 
> Iam from Bangalore too and totally excited to hear about the meetup. Have filled the form. Hoping to hear something soon
> 
> I've been issued the Visa invitation under 190, SS by SA. Anyone going to Adelaide?


Hi Leonine4eva,

I am applying from Bangalore for South Australia -Adelaide. Filled the form too.

ANZ:224712,IELTS:7.5,VET:03/05/13,EOI/SS:03/22/13,SA:04/24/13,DIAC:05/31/13,PCC:NY,MED:7/2,CO:NY


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

MG Road Cafe Coffee day or Indira Nagar Metro Cafe Coffee Day


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

MG Road Cafe Coffee Day would be fine!


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

M.G.Road CCD sounds good. 4pm should be fine then.


----------



## arjunsydney (Jul 21, 2013)

MG Road Cafe Coffee day at 4 PM Saturday fine for me. Others please confirm the date, time and place.


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

M G Road CCD sounds good for me too..4 PM is fine!!


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Ok for me too


----------



## Rikki15 (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Even i am from Bangalore ... I have applied for visa under 190 subclass for NSW. 
Good luck to all those who have applied for State Sponsorship.


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Offtopic : There is a small change in venue. An email has been sent to everyone. Thanks @ash.hegde for the suggestion of the CCD


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks for the update Sunil.

See you all tomorrow!


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

*Skill Assessment*

Hi All,

I have applied for Skill Assessment on may 17th 2013, and yesterday when i saw the status, it got completed. Worried about the outcome.

thnx
canchi


----------



## Kumaryr (Jul 18, 2013)

sunnyboi said:


> Offtopic : There is a small change in venue. An email has been sent to everyone. Thanks @ash.hegde for the suggestion of the ccd
> Hey sunnyboi,
> 
> Can u please send the venue details to my mail id.
> ...


----------



## Kumaryr (Jul 18, 2013)

Hey sunny .... its my mail

Myselfratan AT gmail dot com


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

sunnyboi said:


> Offtopic : There is a small change in venue. An email has been sent to everyone. Thanks @ash.hegde for the suggestion of the CCD


Hello Sunnyboi,

I was quite occupied, came across this thread very recently, I am frm B'lore, planning to apply ACT SS, looking forward for today's meet.

Can you please email the venue details ?? my email id basav dot n at gmail dot com


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

For info of all, Its Cafe Coffee Day in Brigade Road.


----------



## ashhegde (May 8, 2013)

HM Towers, Cafe Coffee Day, at the end of the Brigade Road between the Petrol Bunk and Eva Mall.


----------



## vishalblr (Jul 27, 2013)

Thanks for organizing this meeting ppl. I look forward to see all of those who will be present


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Those who attended todays meet and others from Bangalore. Please join this group in FB

thats more personal and better for communicating between us
https://www.facebook.com/groups/151839141677347/


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

It was wonderful meeting so many of you today. Was nice sharing our experiences. Thanks Sunil for arranging a meet up!

All the best to everyone


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Great meeting you all and thanks for the big turn out and sharing valuable information. A lot of tips surely clarified a lot of things. Thanks for putting up the group Aravind


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

welcome. lets fly soon


----------



## fromblr (May 29, 2013)

Thank all of you for making the meet happen. 

Alex


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

Bump


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

We shall have meets of similar kind and infact lets plan the agenda too. I guess all of our queries were addressed. Thanks a lot team


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Thanks a ton and all the best.
My D Day for SS Decision is next monday positively


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> Thanks a ton and all the best.
> My D Day for SS Decision is next monday positively


Super!!! All the best


----------



## bjtamuli (Oct 26, 2012)

Guys,
Received the GRANT email this morning. last entry date is 12 July 2014.

Thanks everyone for all your help and support.

Bhaskar


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

*Hi Guys*

Hi Guys,


Wish to check with you guys ... 'If we can use one IELTS score while applying for SS and another IELTS Score (with better score) when applying to DIAC for Visa'.

The logic behind the same :

My job only requires me to posses IELTS 6.0 Overall and with this IELTS score I can just scrape through with 60 points ... However, i wish not to take any chances when I apply to DIAC for Visa (as I fear they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years). And then my points would reduce.

My next IELTS test is on 29th August where I hope to improvise to 7 or 8 overall ... So,In the mean time can I proceed for the current IELTS score for EOI and SS sponsorship to save that 6 weeks of wait time ???


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

All The Best bjtamuli and congrats. Next Meet your treat


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> Guys,
> Received the GRANT email this morning. last entry date is 12 July 2014.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your help and support.
> ...


congrats ...


----------



## venugopal (Jul 15, 2013)

besthar said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> 
> Wish to check with you guys ... 'If we can use one IELTS score while applying for SS and another IELTS Score (with better score) when applying to DIAC for Visa'.
> ...



Could you please elaborate on "they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years"? Why would DIAC do this when ACS gave a clearance for 5+ or 8+ ?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Once ACS gives clearance, there is nothing to worry


----------



## besthar (Apr 29, 2013)

venugopal said:


> Could you please elaborate on "they may trim my 8 years of experience to 6 or 5 years"? Why would DIAC do this when ACS gave a clearance for 5+ or 8+ ?


Vetassess only assesses for the past 5 years ...whereas I am claiming for 8 years of my prior experience.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

if its same employemnt continued its fine
if not u need points test advice from VET Assess


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> Guys,
> Received the GRANT email this morning. last entry date is 12 July 2014.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your help and support.
> ...



Congratsss ... Celebrations time :clap2: Enjoy!!!


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

nandini.nataraj said:


> Congratsss ... Celebrations time :clap2: Enjoy!!!


Congrats Bhaskar. :clap2:


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

bjtamuli said:


> Guys,
> Received the GRANT email this morning. last entry date is 12 July 2014.
> 
> Thanks everyone for all your help and support.
> ...


Congrats Bhaskar!!!


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

*Assesment from EA*

Hi All,

Has anyone got their skills assessed from Engineers association?
If so, could you please let me know the procedure.


----------



## vishalblr (Jul 27, 2013)

*Indian BE degrees and ICT requirements*

Does anybody have an idea on how ACS assesses Indian 4 years Engineering degrees like EE, ECE, EI etc.? I think Engineering in computer/IT should be aligned to the ICT educational requirement. But other engineering degrees should have certain portion of ICT subjects, I think 20% to be minor and 40%+ to be major degree relevant to ICT. Not very sure. *Can somebody throw some light on this aspect on if these Indian Engg. degrees qualify for ICT roles in anyway? * 
Does somebody have any idea on which subjects are ICT related in our usual Electronics related branches?
RPL can be one way to apply if the educational qualification doesn't exactly match with the type of experience being shown.


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

vishalblr said:


> Does anybody have an idea on how ACS assesses Indian 4 years Engineering degrees like EE, ECE, EI etc.? I think Engineering in computer/IT should be aligned to the ICT educational requirement. But other engineering degrees should have certain portion of ICT subjects, I think 20% to be minor and 40%+ to be major degree relevant to ICT. Not very sure. *Can somebody throw some light on this aspect on if these Indian Engg. degrees qualify for ICT roles in anyway? *
> Does somebody have any idea on which subjects are ICT related in our usual Electronics related branches?
> RPL can be one way to apply if the educational qualification doesn't exactly match with the type of experience being shown.


Sorry Vishal... I am not sure about it... But 100% it can be assessed by one of the authorities... You better talk to 3-4 consultants like Aives, Opulentuz, Abhinav, Y-axis.

One of them will definitely guide you on the authority. Once that is clear, you have a lot of time for your IELTS. Do it fastttt...


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

*ECE comes under ICT category*

Adding to what Nandini had said, ECE and CS will come into ICT. However, make sure there are at least few computer software related subjects are present.

I doubt about EE coming into ICT category. Mostly consultants push for submitting through RPL. ICT or non ICT it basically works through RPL.


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Adding to what Nandini had said, ECE and CS will come into ICT. However, make sure there are at least few computer software related subjects are present.
> 
> I doubt about EE coming into ICT category. Mostly consultants push for submitting through RPL. ICT or non ICT it basically works through RPL.


No inviteeee from Aug 5th pick... .... A lot of changes in 2 days....

Not sure when my application gets picked....


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Atleast you guys have 189, I have only dependent on 190.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

only thing which keeps us going in this boat is HOPE. wait till aug 19.
everything depends on result of Aug 5 call off. lets wait and watch


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

aravindhmohan said:


> only thing which keeps us going in this boat is HOPE. wait till aug 19.
> everything depends on result of Aug 5 call off. lets wait and watch


Hey Aravind... 
I trieed to contact Jacob.... He should be informed on the latest 190 changes... Is there any alternative for 190 applicants without SS and without 5 points? ... 

Also please confirm if it is a temporary arrangement by imm. govt. dept to clear 189 applications and in future, there is a chance of resuming 190 applications as well?!?!


----------



## nandini.nataraj (Jul 23, 2013)

rams2012 said:


> Atleast you guys have 189, I have only dependent on 190.


Whats with the new changes? You have any other alternative? or is it like, you have already applied!!! You might get the invite na?


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

what is feel ( remember feel ) IT has always been flagged for a couple of years in a row and so this move is not surprising. we might get even see no more 190 for these occupations for the rest of the year. 
better be prepared with alternatives.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Dont withdraw your nomination for NSW yet.


----------



## rams2012 (Oct 16, 2012)

Not sure if it is going to affect only fresh applicants or even already submitted applicants.
I have already applied for NSW. But from last few days no ICT applicants got approvals


----------



## vishalblr (Jul 27, 2013)

Any idea/speculation if it is going to affect ICT related applications under 189 also?
I am afraid if states are closing it then DIAC might follow the same path for 189 may be lil later! Any idea?


----------



## kn.bushan (Apr 12, 2013)

Hey All,


There is a meetup of Australian visa aspirants from bangalore on 26th of October in Bangalore, venue for which is yet to be decided..
People who are interested, please leave your comments...Please join the group "Australian Dream" on facebook ...


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

Thank you Bushan. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/151839141677347/
This is the link for those from Bangalore to join


----------



## NBR (Sep 11, 2012)

aravindhmohan said:


> Thank you Bushan.
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/151839141677347/
> This is the link for those from Bangalore to join


Thank you Bushan and Aravindh.



I did receive ACT SS approval and invite to file VISA for ICT BA.
Just started to collate the relevant documents for VISA submission.


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

All the best NBR. we share the same state. lets catch up soon


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

BUMP!

Anyone from Bangalore who would like to be part of our group on FB, please join and we are having get together this month 26th! Please be part of it if you wish to! 


https://www.facebook.com/groups/151839141677347/


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi Vijay,

Is it possible to change to date from 26 oct to 27 oct as i am taking IELTS on 26th. and i could be there for get together.

thanks
Mohd.


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

canchi_mohd said:


> Hi Vijay,
> 
> Is it possible to change to date from 26 oct to 27 oct as i am taking IELTS on 26th. and i could be there for get together.
> 
> ...


Hi

The get together will be in the evening after 4 or 5pm. By that time your IELTS test would have finished


----------



## canchi_mohd (Feb 15, 2013)

I hope so, but for sure it will last till 4 p.m


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

lets figure out a solution. dont worry


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Hello again everyone. There will be another meet, this weekend, i.e., 26th Oct 2013, a Saturday. We will be meeting at Coffee Day Square in UB City @ 4.30PM. Most of the members who made it to the meet last time, are making it and quite a few of them have got their grant. So, this would be a great opportunity to get your questions answered and meet new people. Here's the form for the RSVP. Last day for the form submission would be Friday afternoon, so that we can co-ordinate better.

https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1JBrNLitbXqSdH6bsPJWNduPrE9OfeCoRjvm0kZWLi38/viewform


----------



## Vijay24 (Jun 13, 2013)

BUMP!

People from Bangalore, try to come for the get-together


----------



## tht (May 8, 2013)

Hi Guys, Got to know of this group through NBR. 
I have a new facebook account that i created for the purpose of joining this group.  

I will be moving to ACT in Feb/Mar time frame. I have time till Aug 2014 to make my first entry.

Anyone from Bangalore, moving to ACT?


----------



## Proteus (Jun 14, 2013)

Jan2Oz said:


> I am also from Bangy. But just initiated the process.
> 
> I am just at ACS Milestone.
> 
> But will be applying for 190 visa


Hi Jan2Oz ,

I realize this is a old post, but need to ask where did you get the documents attested. I am too in Bangalore, just started with the process. Managed to get all the relevant documents (hopefully), done with IELTS (took it side by side). 
Now I need to get the copies (Color or Black/White?) of all the documents attested (Notary/Lawyer?).
Would be great if you point me to the right places for the copying/scanning and attesting. The places i asked around are quoting quite high and the asking rates are per page.

Thanks,
Proteus


----------



## dchiniwal (May 20, 2013)

Hello Proteus,

You can go near any Government offices/registrar's office. You will be able to get the documents attested. Or you can go to JC road/Corporation circle.

Thanks


----------



## Proteus (Jun 14, 2013)

Anyone here just starting the process? I am at the "getting the documents attested" stage


----------



## rajeshk_is (May 22, 2013)

Hi Guys,

am from bangalore too.. got the grant on 20th Nov 2013. In a fix on when to move? any suggestions? Move together would be a wonderful thought. 

Thanks- Rajesh Reddy


----------



## varsja (Oct 10, 2013)

Hi All

I am from Bangalore too and I have got the grant on 15th Nov, We are planning to relocate by Mar 1st week 2014. What is the right time to book tickets to Melbourne to get some good deals and pls suggest some sites that I can use.


----------



## delife (Jul 31, 2013)

Hi,

I am not from Bangalore. But have the same ACT SS approval and lodged visa application for visa 190. Hopefully expecting soon. 

As you mentioned about taking the trip sometime in Feb/Mar time frame. Would you kindly share if you were successful in finding something related to your profile? or are you planning to search full fledged once you reach Canberra? The reason I ask is, other than searching or going through seek or other job sites and linkedin, is there anything else we could proactively do from here? Kindly suggest? I have been assessed for ICT Support Engineer 263212. 
Thanks


----------



## wana fly (Sep 30, 2013)

delife said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not from Bangalore. But have the same ACT SS approval and lodged visa application for visa 190. Hopefully expecting soon.
> 
> ...




Hello Delife,
I am from Pune. Even I am in the process of applying 190 thr' ACT SS & have same job code, 263212. Lets keep in touch. I am expecting to file ACT SS around 15th Jan. & if all goes as planned, I assume I shd get visa by mid June. plz keep us posted if u find any relevant info on the point u mentioned in ur earlier post.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

Count me in. Applied for 190 on 18 Dec 2013.


----------



## naveen.sananguly (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello Folks,

Firstly thanks to the expats for providing all the necessary information. I have a query on the ACS skill assessment. As per ACS website one needs to get the following documents notarized.

1)	Passport or Birth certificate 
2)	B.E degree certificate and all the semester marks card 
3)	Certified copies of your offer and relieving letter 
4)	Employment reference letter or Statutory Declaration by your working colleague on a Rs 50 stamp paper 
5)	Industry Certifications 

My query here is for the passport. Do I need to xerox all the pages of the passport along with the first and last page and get it notarized or will just the first and last page of the passport do ?

I see on most of the discussion rooms people have given a self declared statutory along with SD by a reference. I wanted to know is it really required for a self declared SD ? ACS clearly states it does not accept a self declared SD.

Looking for a valuable advice on the same.


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

naveen.sananguly said:


> Hello Folks,
> 
> Firstly thanks to the expats for providing all the necessary information. I have a query on the ACS skill assessment. As per ACS website one needs to get the following documents notarized.
> 
> ...


First and last page of passport. 

For my ACS, I provided both self and ref declaration.


----------



## naveen.sananguly (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks a lot Ratnesh for the speedy reply. . Can you please share me the format of a self declaration ? Is it same as the reference SD ?


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

naveen.sananguly said:


> Thanks a lot Ratnesh for the speedy reply. . Can you please share me the format of a self declaration ? Is it same as the reference SD ?


email id ? will send you the format.


----------



## naveen.sananguly (Dec 5, 2013)

naveen (dot) sananguly (at_the_rate) gmail (dot) com


----------



## ratnesh.nagori (Jul 11, 2013)

sent


----------



## nsananguly (Sep 3, 2012)

Hi Folks,

It would be great if some one can answer this query of mine.As you guys know E-stamp stamp paper is currently been issued . To get the SD on it there are few details that the notary asks for

First Party - Person giving the reference
Second Party - ?
Description - ?

Can some one please help me here. Your timely advice will be appreciated.


----------



## delife (Jul 31, 2013)

Send me your mailid.. I'll mail you the SD formats. You might need to improvise based on your profile though




nsananguly said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> It would be great if some one can answer this query of mine.As you guys know E-stamp stamp paper is currently been issued . To get the SD on it there are few details that the notary asks for
> 
> ...


----------



## nsananguly (Sep 3, 2012)

*my id*

naveen (dot) sananguly (at_the_rate) gmail (dot) com


----------



## DELHI_AUS_PR (Feb 11, 2014)

nsananguly said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> It would be great if some one can answer this query of mine.As you guys know E-stamp stamp paper is currently been issued . To get the SD on it there are few details that the notary asks for
> 
> ...


Everyone, 

Did anyone got a S.D. from notary of Banglaore?
I got one from today, but i'm not very confident about it.

It has Karnataka in bold, but India and Rs. 100 value is not very prominent.


Although it's a legal document, will it be okay for ACS ?

Can someone share their experience ?


----------

